# Share your workflows! :)



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Howdy. I'm bAAAAaaaack! I've been calibrating with some Calman. Love it! Calibrated my HC4000, my parents' Samsung, and I'm about to do my Samsung d630 and my parents' new 70" Sharp Quatron (however you spell it). I'm loving this. Such geeky goodness. 

Okay, I'm going to share my current workflow for all my fellow shackters to see, use, love on, hate on, whatever you wont!  

Share your workflows guys! Let's share, and gain from the sharing! (How did that line go in Star Trek V?) lol 

Thanks guys. Did I mention I love this site? 

-Jonathan


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to admit that I've been a bit apprehensive on starting up a HTS workflow as I believe version 5.0 should be out very soon. And I'd hate for it to not be forward compatible.

All that being considered, this thread is a good idea. :T


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh wow. It is? Do you know how soon? I just bought 4! Grrr.... :foottap: 

They better have some sort of deal to upgrade, or I'm gonna be sick... again... :sad:


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry. Didn't mean to sound ungrateful. I'm literally sick with fever right now. lol I was cranky when I wrote that last post. 

I am looking forward to Calman 5 very much actually. I heard they were putting in a design mode that used to be there before? There are some features I would really like to see as far as editing goes. I bet it will be great.


----------



## yammyguy (Oct 4, 2011)

How soon for Calman 5?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Can anyone point me to an easy to understand instruction on how to create a custom work flow?


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

yammyguy said:


> How soon for Calman 5?


Definitely 2012, can't make much more of a commitment than that.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

rab-byte said:


> Can anyone point me to an easy to understand instruction on how to create a custom work flow?


Hmmmmm. :scratch: I should probably start thinking about another 'How To'.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Any progress on a how to?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

rab-byte said:


> Any progress on a how to?


I haven't started one as I keep thinking that version 5 is right around the corner and I'd hate to waste time on it if it won't be applicable to v5. 

My bad. Maybe I should just do it.... :scratch:


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

mechman said:


> I haven't started one as I keep thinking that version 5 is right around the corner and I'd hate to waste time on it if it won't be applicable to v5.
> 
> My bad. Maybe I should just do it.... :scratch:


Yeah just do it!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

carlscan26 said:


> Yeah just do it!


I'll see if I can find some time to do it. I don't know what their upgrade path will be for version 5 but I do know that it's coming soon. And I guess it will be nice to have for folks who won't be upgrading.

I'd like to add that v5 will be a very nice upgrade. The interface has gone under a big change. I think it will be much more user friendly. :T


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

My basic workflow file is >1MB when zipped. Is there some way to shrink that? I based it off of the standard Calman workflow but I removed all but 4 of the pages, albeit I packed them with reports.


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

open up the image list dialog and remove any extra images you aren't using.


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

mechman said:


> I'll see if I can find some time to do it. I don't know what their upgrade path will be for version 5 but I do know that it's coming soon. And I guess it will be nice to have for folks who won't be upgrading.
> 
> I'd like to add that v5 will be a very nice upgrade. The interface has gone under a big change. I think it will be much more user friendly. :T


I was just kidding with you. I understand it will be a monumental effort to write up a how-to. I mean, the CalMan guys haven't even done it yet :neener: (I kid! I kid!) 

Once you fiugre it out though it's kind of easier than you may initially expect. My initial confusion was that I expected to *have to* do so much more than just click to add a graph, etc. 

Since the Spectracal team reads this forum I'll share my thoughts for some upgrades :heehee:

A toggle for setup mode would be nice so you can disable the buttons while you're setting them up, dragging them around, etc. but still easily switch back and forth to test them, etc. 

The drag and drop controls to position the items aren't easy to use. I just end up managing it all in the properties tab. Especially positioning the controls; I just use the size and position boxes rather than trying to drag into place, etc. 

Not all items (like the grids and buttons) appear in the properties tab unless you right click them. And some properties are only on the right click menu like the list of rows for the table object. 

Setting up text boxes is also a bit of a pain (but I record all of my settings in an Excel file so I just removed all of them from my flow). I haven't been able to figure out how to edit the Help tab for a particular page.

Having the common buttons pre-made would be nice too in case you delete one by accident. An un-do feature would be cool though I can see how that would be a ton of work (I just save my workflow often).

A copy and paste feature would be awesome, so when you setup a control on one page you can make a copy on another page. 

Unrelated to workflow creation: a pet peeve of mine is having to turn off pattern prompts when I do an infinite measurement; it keeps prompting after each reading (It would be fine if it just prompted once/the first time). I find it annoying to turn on and off because I have to open the the menu tab, select the misc settings, change the setting and then close the tabs. 4 clicks for a simple change. I'd prefer a button I could put on the page or really just to not have it prompt me every measurement if I use that button.


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd have to double check, but I think nearly everything you listed is addressed in CalMAN 5.


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

Joel Barsotti said:


> open up the image list dialog and remove any extra images you aren't using.



Joel, Where is that dialog?

Thanks!


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

Joel Barsotti said:


> I'd have to double check, but I think nearly everything you listed is addressed in CalMAN 5.


Music to my ears! Do you need another beta tester?


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

carlscan26 said:


> Joel, Where is that dialog?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a property on and of the images (or buttons), so right click the image/button. Once you have the right side panel open, there is a drop down for available images and a "..." button to the right. Click the "..." button and you'll get a dialog with all the images listed and the ability to remove custom images (the standard system images are embedded in the application so they don't count towards the file workflow file size).


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

carlscan26 said:


> Music to my ears! Do you need another beta tester?


Feel free to pop over to our forums, I think we have a sign up post over there somewhere. It's still in closed beta right now, so don't expect it to work all the time.


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

Joel Barsotti said:


> It's a property on and of the images (or buttons), so right click the image/button. Once you have the right side panel open, there is a drop down for available images and a "..." button to the right. Click the "..." button and you'll get a dialog with all the images listed and the ability to remove custom images (the standard system images are embedded in the application so they don't count towards the file workflow file size).


Thanks! I'll play with that tonight


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

That worked - got it down to a bit over 200kb zipped


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Workflow creation pdf is done. See the sticky thread. :T


----------

